# Complete STC Found



## Tymax (Jun 13, 2011)

What do you think the Imperium would do if they found a complete STC, do you think they would share the info, or would the Mech just hide like everything else, or use it to reawaken the Emp and have a new Crusade.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

This would depend on the actual STC was - they can range from being able to build "Knorks" to "UBER TANK OF DEATH".

Suffice to say a Knork STC wouldnt re awaken the emperor... or maybe it would! He could just be a massive knork lover and fell in to a coma when he lost it (Horus was the one to steal it)


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

It also depends on what you mean by STC. Just the complete schematics for something like a new tank or some piece of archeotech or do you mean a STC system that designed and fabricated whatever you needed like the colonists of the Dark of Technology had?

If the former then there probably wouldn't be that much of a difference. No matter how good the archeotech in question was there would still be the problems in distribution and development that the Imperium currently suffers from. 

Now if they found a functional STC system then the Imperium's tech level, or at least the Mechanicus' would improve. Though i imagine there would be a massive amount of infighting first among the Mechancius, this is the kind of find that would drive them into a rabid frenzy and start wars.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Rems said:


> Now if they found a functional STC system then the Imperium's tech level, or at least the Mechanicus' would improve. Though i imagine there would be a massive amount of infighting first among the Mechancius, this is the kind of find that would drive them into a rabid frenzy and start wars.


sounds like a good way to advance the 40k plot if you ask me


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

If there was a full colony STC found, It would restore the Imperium's technology to it's default point. It would likely also contain the constructs for Gold Men. A very dangerous piece of technology. As it was, I doubt it would contain the Construct for the Golden Throne. That was actually designed and build by the Emperor to join Terra to the Webway. What it's doing now isn't it's designed role.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Creon said:


> If there was a full colony STC found, It would restore the Imperium's technology to it's default point. It would likely also contain the constructs for Gold Men. A very dangerous piece of technology. As it was, I doubt it would contain the Construct for the Golden Throne. That was actually designed and build by the Emperor to join Terra to the Webway. What it's doing now isn't it's designed role.


Actually, as far as I know, the Golden Throne was uncovered by the Emperor some time during the Unification Wars and was actually a relic that pre-dated the founding of the Imperium by some time. In fact, it might very well be an artifact from the Dark Age of Technology. 

Who built it? Might actually *have* been the Emperor knowing that he'd need it in the far future. We can't know for sure.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

It could mean utter disaster for the foes of the empirium, it could mean another internal war, the mechanicus would try to take over the empirium,


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

No, the C'tan sleeping under the sands of Mars would try to take over the Imperium.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

There are new Crusades aplenty. The problem is that overall gains and losses balance each other out, if that. As for a complete STC... unless the Mechanicus get back to trying to truly understand (as in, science instead of near religion) what they're doing, aside from adding a couple units and *maybe* stabilizing the Imperium's tech base, I don't think even a complete STC would make much of a difference in humanity's tech level overall.

It'd be a long, slow climb back.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

If someone found an actual working STC - it would start a civil war.

Lets think about it. IF it were found by the mechanicus they would shuffle it off to mars to be disected and worked out until they could replicate it (or they broke the bloody thing!) and then they would create an army to take over the imperium in the name of precision and perfection through cybernetics.

If the astartes found it they would most likely announce it, then the mechanicus would try to take it off them (unless it was the iron hands), or if space wolves or blood angels found it they would just keep it. (Actually the space wolves would try to feed it beer...)

If the inquisition found it they would probably impound it as a 'heretical' in some manner, then the mechanicum would go to war with them to get it.

I could go on, but I basically think everyone would jump on it and each other, until it either found its way to a powerful and safe place where it would be used to take over the rest of the imperium.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

On the subject of STC's it seems you guys have a misguided love of STC's - in Mr Demski-Bowden's books on the Nights Lords who have pre heresy Cruisers and other great ships - the STC is considerd absolutely CRAP and a total joke. Even mentioned in a UM story in "the Age of Darkness"
The equipment still used by chaos marines is more powerful and graceful than the post heresy standard template stuff of mass produced garbage used later.
The pre heresy design of Astartes Strike Cruiser for instance is possibly 2-4 times more powerful than the later STC made Strike Cruiser. 
The tech of the Imperium that is lost is the stuff earlier than STC stuff which is cheaper and quicker to build mass produced crap.
Many of the chapter who still own pre STC stuff hold it in great reverence as the like of which will not be seen again, this is the really good tech, like Chapter Masters battle barges and such.
Think of pre heresy tech as Rols Royce and Ferrari and STC stuff as Model T Ford. STC is useful to mass produce stuff buts its not good stuff.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

What are you on about broski?

The sole reason Horus got a majority/large sum of the Mechanicum to join his cause was because he promised them STC's in his possession, promised to let them keep any they found and told them he would enforce any boundaries of tinkering with technology like the Emperor did.

So I wouldn't say people are misguided in their views on STC's. Don't get your reference to ADB's novel/AoD. Pre-Heresy armor is generally not all around better than post except in certain cases.

You seem to think that STC's automatically mean mass produced junk when in fact it's mostly due to the Imperium's needs that they redesign or use more practical/less resource-demanding blue-prints/designs from STC's. One example from the top of my head being the Thunderhawk replacing the Stormbird, the former being cheaper and easier to reproduce than the more expensive to make but powerful Stormbird.

There is no way they could lovingly produce some of the finer war-tech from some of the STC's they already have due to their current situation.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

MuSigma said:


> On the subject of STC's it seems you guys have a misguided love of STC's - in Mr Demski-Bowden's books on the Nights Lords who have pre heresy Cruisers and other great ships - the STC is considerd absolutely CRAP and a total joke. Even mentioned in a UM story in "the Age of Darkness"
> The equipment still used by chaos marines is more powerful and graceful than the post heresy standard template stuff of mass produced garbage used later.
> The pre heresy design of Astartes Strike Cruiser for instance is possibly 2-4 times more powerful than the later STC made Strike Cruiser.
> The tech of the Imperium that is lost is the stuff earlier than STC stuff which is cheaper and quicker to build mass produced crap.
> ...


Erm - I think you have things utterly backwards Im afraid.

The stuff made pre hersey WAS STC designs.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I hate swerving a topic offtopic, but why is it that the Mechanicum won't allow new production models or innovation in designs?

Also would they allow said innovations and new designs if they found the like of an STC for a new type of Armour or Weapon or would they just store the knowledge away and not tell anyone?

EDIT Also as far as I'm aware Pre-Heresy stuff is miles better than post heresy, as they forgetten how to make all the advanced Dreadnoughts, Terminator Armour, Plasma Weapons etc, and he's right that A-D-B explains that Heresy era ships were build to be grand epic ships to conquer the galaxy, with lots of innovations, from the greatest docks in the galaxy, whereas now they are just hammered out to keep up with demand.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> I hate swerving a topic offtopic, but why is it that the Mechanicum won't allow new production models or innovation in designs?
> 
> Also would they allow said innovations and new designs if they found the like of an STC for a new type of Armour or Weapon or would they just store the knowledge away and not tell anyone?


Religious tradition, tech being stolen by chaos warbands while en route to Imperium borders, and due to the massive size of the Imperium, tech developed on one planet may never make it into the mainstream of the Imperium or is lost due to the almost infinite streams of information going off at once.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

A lot of Pre Heresy tech is actually worse than the stuff the Imperium uses now. 

Power Armour for example, mark VII and VIII armour is superior to the previous designs and the most common form around. Termiantor armour too has improved, its now dedicated armour rather than re purposed hazard suits as it originally was. Razorbacks, Predator Annihilators were not around during the heresy. Neither were land speeders, a development in better anti grav engines allowing for larger ag vehciles than pre heresy jetbikes. Storm bolters are another example. 

The stc's pre and post heresy have not changed, which is exactly the point; they are holy stc blueprints. They date from the Dark Age of Technology not the Crusade period, therefore their using the same ones (although of course some were lost in the fighting of the heresy). The pre heresy strike cruiser is exactly the same as a post herey one. The other ships they were fighting in adb's novels were regular imperial navy vessels of which astartes ships have always been more powerful than on a ship to ship basis. Now exactly which designs they use has changed, as seen by the different design styles of the chaos and imperial navy ships. Pre heresy ships are faster with longer ranged weaponry but current ships are tougher with more ordinance. 

Besides don't you think their might just be a hint of bias coming from the side who has lost, is clinging to faded glory and is incredibly bitter? Not to mention their natural arrogance. 

The current problem with Imperium tech and the mechanicus is not so much a lack of innovation (there is some, we have seen new designs and equipment come out) but a problem of distribution and scale. The forgeworlds have to supply the whole imperium, a million worlds with endless wars going on. It must just be a logistical nightmare. Were the Imperium the size of say just Segmentum Solar i'm sure you would see a much higher basic tech and equipment level. The guard would all be armed with hellguns and carapace armour, the advanced tank patterns and weapons would be able to be used. This is the tau's current strength. Their current small size allows them to keep up a high tech levlel that can be easily distributed to their armed forces who are oncentrated in a relatively small area and are of relatively few numbers.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Interesting discussion and everyone has said some valid things about their perceptions of what may occur. I guess the reality of it is very different however to me.

I work for one of the largest corps in the world and it is strikingly similiar to how the Imperium is managed or how I would imagine it to be managed. We have a board that is distant and never seen in another country... bit like the lords of terra. We have division over division over part and different structures like segmentums and we are then have layer upon layer of our own countries division. By the time it reaches me... as for lack of a better way looking at it... a Lt in the guard with my platoon, its basically lip service with an imperial eagle on my chest..... just its a corp pin in my suit. 

Sometimes at my level or above we discover things.... and I wont go into detail but I work for a large finiancial company... we discover things like 4 million sitting in an account that hasnt been touched for 15 or 20 years... that has silently been doing nothing as somebody retired and forgot to do something or a restructure or people forgot or technology was updated and records lost...  Discovering an STC would be almost the same I think for the Imperium. Its the grunts who will discover it.... or about that level and then it will take years or be covered up or changed or sent into investigation or committee etc.

What we do know about the Imperium is that they are likely to SIT and DO NOTHING. Read your DE codex fluff..... they discovered the panacea or whatever it is that could have made a magical affect on Manpower numbers for the Guard... which if you read the fluff you know is becoming stretched and worn thin in some parts. Did the Mechancius do anything with it? No... they fortified the world to the Nth degree.... in which it was found... but they didnt do anything else with it! Thats exactly what would happen if a functional STC was found.... it would become fortified to the Nth degree and then after 1000000 years and a heap of civil red tape something might be done!

Lexi.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

IIRC there was already nearly a civil war over an intact STC manufacture unit in the very first gaunts ghosts book. 

@Rems: Whilst there are certain truths to what you say there are also errors in your arguements. Anti grav engines were used before the heresy, they have been detailed in a couple of the early HH books. I remember reading that they are however hard to maintain and so are incredibly rare amongst the chaos arsenal. Power armour from what i can see has been more or less unchanged since it's creation pre heresy, i mean there are some superficial tweaks and changes but they all do more or less the same thing. Terminator armour is largely repaired from the period of the heresy anyway as the imperium has only retained limited information on how to construct it on specific forge worlds. 

There has been some change within the mechanicus in the form of tanks like the malcador and such but these pale in comparison to the lost blueprints that created the origional baneblades. Where the imperium files things away and forgets where they stored the plans, the legions of chaos are just stealing or repairing the gear that they have, with the dark mechanicus not bound by the stuffy rituals of the adeptus mechanicus they are making headway into working out how to repair or possess these old items. The loyalists are too scared of upsetting the machine spirit to work out exactly how things work.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> I hate swerving a topic offtopic, but why is it that the Mechanicum won't allow new production models or innovation in designs?


They do. The wording is just a little different. The Admech just say that they've found "records" of it being part of the original STC. Look at all the variants for the LR and Baneblade.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> IIRC there was already nearly a civil war over an intact STC manufacture unit in the very first gaunts ghosts book.
> 
> @Rems: Whilst there are certain truths to what you say there are also errors in your arguements. Anti grav engines were used before the heresy, they have been detailed in a couple of the early HH books. I remember reading that they are however hard to maintain and so are incredibly rare amongst the chaos arsenal. Power armour from what i can see has been more or less unchanged since it's creation pre heresy, i mean there are some superficial tweaks and changes but they all do more or less the same thing. Terminator armour is largely repaired from the period of the heresy anyway as the imperium has only retained limited information on how to construct it on specific forge worlds.


Antigrav engines were certainly used pre heresy, i wasn't saying that they were not, merely that land speeders are a post heresy vehicle which being larger than jetbikes suggests that stronger ag engines were developed. 

Power Armour has changed significantly since its first development. origianlly thunder armour it possessed only limited strength enhancing and protective functions. Crusade and thunder armour both improved only this, adding biometric fucntions, added protection and autosenses. markIV was vastly more effecient and superior in every respect. Mark V then took a downwards turn due to the conditionds and demands of the heresy. The Mark VI was another stop gap. Mark VII was the nest step (the msot common now) and further enhanced the protective qualites of power armour. Mark VIII adds additioanl sensors and protection. I would argue the move to Mark VIII was a significant step.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

The one thing that I'm not sure has been identified is what kind of STC has been found? Is it a _"It makes this object. Push the button & it'll start making it." _ or a _"Here's yer blueprints, build it yourself. Have a nice day!" _


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

It's never been defined either way. The most logical way of thinking about it is as a computer program. In it's most basic form it's a program that produces blueprints, but it can be hooked up to anything from a tiny basic manufacturing shop, to an entire forgeworld processing city.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

@rems, in one of the books (fulgrim i belive) a squad was under heavy fire and asked repeatedly over the coms "wheres our damm land speeder surport".
So going by that land speeders where around pre-heresy and used by the EC at least.
And im sure few other bits of "so called post heresy kit" has also been mentioned in other books in the horus heresy series.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah, so there has been some retconning going on then. I'm taking my info from previous fluff sources. Didn't realise the Heresy novels had been retconning that much equipment, hadn't noticed that many cases of it.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

from the discription in the book, land speeders where a new addition to there armoury (but will need to find the book to get more info)


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought STC's where databases of production blue prints and instructions that were hooked up to the relative manufacturing facilities needed to produce what they contained.

So if you went "I want a tractor" and the STC had the blue print it would just begin building a tractor for you. 

Or am I totally wrong about this?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Not wrong, just not entirely correct. I'm pretty sure it works by knowing what the end product is, but it tailors the blue print to the local materials. This is the reason why existing blue prints for things work the same but look different - eg - look at how many vanquisher designs there are. 3? 4? They all work the same but are subtlety different due to what was available at the time a hard copy was made.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

I have put a quote from a book Age of Darkness in the following text, I dont think its a spoiler as it doesnt reveal any plot lines, but I point it out any way.

Just how you make those handy little spoiler boxes, they are neat.



Malus Darkblade said:


> What are you on about broski?
> 
> The sole reason Horus got a majority/large sum of the Mechanicum to join his cause was because he promised them STC's in his possession, promised to let them keep any they found and told them he would enforce any boundaries of tinkering with technology like the Emperor did.
> 
> ...


Forgive me, I am tired and I really shouldnt get all arguey about a work of fantasy fiction, its for fun not pickyness about minor details.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

That quote was comparing the Thunderhawk to the Stormbird which is like comparing a hand-made Ferrari to a Toyota Corolla hence Barkha's crude assessment.



*insert text here [ / spoiler] Just don't put a space between the [ and /


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Sometimes advances are made and accepted by the Admech, like the Land Raider Crusader and Achilles.

I actually thought earlier marks of armour where better than the current marks of armour. The idea being the earlier the armour, the better understanding of technology the makers had, which is why I thought veterans wear a lot of earlier style armour.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I would imagine veterans wear older styles of armor because they are passed down from their predecessors and there's a whole deal of honor and tradition involved.

And it very well may be that some suits of armor contain certain upgrades, gadgets, etc. the newer versions don't possess because different periods of war/enemies call for different ideologies.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

I have posted before on the subject of the mechanicus, I am not sure if I have the right view of them.
I am not sure anyone has.

On the inner front jacket of most 40k books is the preface for the whole genre.

It contains the phrases;

"Forget the power of technology and science, for so much has been forgotten, never to be relearned. Forget the promise of progress and understanding, for in the grim dark future there is only war."

Every single book that has any reference to the mechanicus, they are shown in a different light to any other.

Just what is the level of science and technology of the 40k mechanicus.

Are they machine worshipping semi religious zealots no longer capable of new inventions, searching the stars for "old tech" to reverse engineer to relearn anything that was lost. 
Or are they survivors of a terrible age but highly capable of feats of science well beyond that of today.


----------



## zuul88 (Feb 13, 2012)

Rems said:


> Antigrav engines were certainly used pre heresy, i wasn't saying that they were not, merely that land speeders are a post heresy vehicle which being larger than jetbikes suggests that stronger ag engines were developed.
> 
> Power Armour has changed significantly since its first development. origianlly thunder armour it possessed only limited strength enhancing and protective functions. Crusade and thunder armour both improved only this, adding biometric fucntions, added protection and autosenses. markIV was vastly more effecient and superior in every respect. Mark V then took a downwards turn due to the conditionds and demands of the heresy. The Mark VI was another stop gap. Mark VII was the nest step (the msot common now) and further enhanced the protective qualites of power armour. Mark VIII adds additioanl sensors and protection. I would argue the move to Mark VIII was a significant step.


I would like to point out Mark VI Power Armor was actually developed before the Heresy, put through field testing by the Raven Guard. It had just started production when the Heresy broke out, in deference to the work they had already put in beta testing it the RG got the 1st production models. It was also given the Corvus name cause it was only used by them throughout the Heresy itself. If we go by the stats in Deathwatch, then its the best Mark by far excepting any but Mark VIII. Mark VI is still better but at least Mark VIII has some good points, 2 points of armor to the body & a 30% chance of deflecting shots to the head into the body. Mark VI having better autosenses & +10 agility still stand out supreme. So pre-heresy armor is still better then the few sets of Mark VIII that have made their way into use, not even counting the main staple of Mark VII.

Nathan

On a side note- Why is there no Raven Guard symbol to choose from? They are a first founding chapter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

zuul88 said:


> I would like to point out Mark VI Power Armor was actually developed before the Heresy, put through field testing by the Raven Guard. It had just started production when the Heresy broke out, in deference to the work they had already put in beta testing it the RG got the 1st production models. It was also given the Corvus name cause it was only used by them throughout the Heresy itself. If we go by the stats in Deathwatch, then its the best Mark by far excepting any but Mark VIII. Mark VI is still better but at least Mark VIII has some good points, 2 points of armor to the body & a 30% chance of deflecting shots to the head into the body. Mark VI having better autosenses & +10 agility still stand out supreme. So pre-heresy armor is still better then the few sets of Mark VIII that have made their way into use, not even counting the main staple of Mark VII.
> 
> Nathan
> 
> On a side note- Why is there no Raven Guard symbol to choose from? They are a first founding chapter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_Rems_ posted what he did before _Deliverance Lost_ was released.


----------



## zuul88 (Feb 13, 2012)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _Rems_ posted what he did before _Deliverance Lost_ was released.


True, but that only gave the exact timeline. It totally retconned the whole Raven Guard story while it was at it. When the Mark of Armor that's named after a primarch who left very shortly after the heresy ended it not really in doubt,though.

Nathan


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Corax was one of the last to disappear.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

A STC for a combat knife discovered by two scouts. They were hailed as heroes for this discovery, and recieved a planet each. The knife is currently used by 17 chapters of the Adeptus Astartes


whoever finds it would become filthy rich.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> IIRC there was already nearly a civil war over an intact STC manufacture unit in the very first gaunts ghosts book.


Thanks for bringing this up Grimzag, but it was much more than a civil war and much more that a simple intact STC manufacture unit. 



The STC found was a full manufacturing unit designed to produce Men of Iron, the Miyazaki-like uber AI robots that led the Mechanicum and anyone else with half a brain to ban thinking-machines, a la Dune, following the Dark Age of Technology. 

Gaunt realized that the STC had been unearthed on a planet long-infested by Chaos, and surmised that this would result in the production of Chaos-tainted Men of Iron, who would have laid some cataclysmic whoop-ass on the Imperium if allowed to be brought to full production. However, he blows the thing to shit right as such is happening.

In this case, you finally get your cake, then it turns around and eats you. 


In this case, it was a fully functioning STC that provideed production as well as design capabilities. I also beilive that an STC like this, without the issue mentioned above, would immediately result in action and a shift in the balance of power in the 40K galaxy... thankfully, the estimable Dan Abnett ensured that this development in fluff would not fundamentally change 40K beyond this one novel, clever that. :laugh:


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

The Mechanicus is not a single entity, no more than any other faction in 40k (the Guard, the Inq, etc). Saying what they would do with a new STC depends on who exactly finds it and what they want from it. I would expect very little to change, especially on any grand scale, simply because of issues of logistics. The Imperium is simply too vast for any one thing to have all the much of an effect on it.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess part of the problem is that if a complete STC were to be found, logistical issues (and the declining number of forgeworlds with the capabilities to produce the tech) would mean that it would never have a significant impact on the wider imperium. 

However, this fundamentally depends on what the STC is, as a new battlecruiser or equivalent will have a significant improvement of the Imperium's capability to defend itself, but i don't think the tech level will increase by much as a result. However, with the billions of Imperial planets, Armies and Fleets across the Galaxy, even a complete STC (such as an alternative to the LRBT for example), even if the Imperium produced the new STC on every planet it could, these new STCs would still be small in number compared to the number of LRBTs, say.

On the subject of the AdMech, i think the majority of the tech base of the Imperium is slowly decaying as weapons can no longer be manufactured. The Imperium should focus on development of new weapons of war based on their current tech level, rather than relying on relics of a previous era and former STCs (such as the Malcador, Razorback and equivalent). However, this will probably never happen, due to the religious (non scientific largely) nature of the admech, and huge imperial bureaucracy, which will result in a series of shoddy stop-gap solutions instead of proper technological development.


----------



## zuul88 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would also like to point out that many in the AdMech do innovate/create new technology or devices, as described in Rogue Trader. They are then swiftly declared heretics and summarily executed, as is proper. A couple centuries later the AdMech then produces these new inventions & celebrates their use.

Nathan


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

While it is definatly shown that there are some slow innovations in the Imperium. for every innovation that is allowed something is lost and another thing is banned or treated as magic resulting in a net decline that has pushed the imperium towards its current state. Even if a so called complete STC slate dating from the end of the dark age of technology was found who knows what would happen. 

The Inquisition would label half the stuff in heretical, The mecincum would be blocked by politics, religon and god knows what for a few centuries and by the time anything comes out the forge worlds capable of producing it may have been destroyed or worse the gold throne may have failed. About the only chance any of the stuff would be used is if it found its way into a space marine chapter or isolated world away from buearacracy but even then the use of its technology is isolated to 1 region. So unless the current religous and political state of the imperium changes there is little a complete STC can do to help it


----------



## madprophet (Feb 24, 2012)

The Adeptus Mechanicus would hide it, of course. Knowledge is Power - one of the truisms of the 40k universe :so_happy:

I doubt GW will introduce a full blown STC into the universe. In one of the Gaunt's Ghosts books there is a full STC but it was so corrupted by chaos it had to be destroyed.:ireful2:


----------

